
The strange economics behind a diamond’s worth - ilamont
http://business.financialpost.com/news/mining/a-diamond-is-forever-demand-not-so-much-the-strange-economics-behind-what-well-pay-for-a-rock
======
Gys
Its about the diamond market in general, not about the value of individual
diamonds.

I was hoping for the latter. Because I know someone with a blog about jewelry
and once she received a $500 commission on a $6000 diamond sale (we assumed as
part of a ring) through an ad on her website. So the seller must have made a
good profit as well. Seems to me that diamonds are not good for investments
other then a relationship.

